# 'Big lick'' doodle



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Ok, it'd not really a ''big lick'' horse.. no pads etc and definetly not a TWH 

I don't know why I made it, really. I find that ''sport'' abusive and cruel, even without soring I can't see how anyone would do that to their horse, the bits, the tensions and the extreme and unatural movements, the pads and the way the horses have to live to be able to perform alone tells me that it cannot be sound or anything but cruel. The conformation makes me think of german shepherds and all of their hip problems etc,..


But I can't deny that despite my bad feelings, the artistic mind in me appreciates the powerful look in that very moment the strength and even the pain in the animals eyes as they're forced into this frame by who knows what means, the bits and the shoes, and how they yet manage to look so proud.
I guess this is the prettiest I can imagine it.

I havn't tried to capture any feeling in the horse, which is unusual for me, but the drawing makes me think of old knight tales and an era where horses were necessary and their feelings and minds couldn't be taken too much into concideration. Where perfect performance is the important rather than the spirit.

Well, that's just me. ^__^ Oh, and while I appreciate thoughts and comments on the doodle, I do not wish for any discussion on my view on the big lick sports. If you want to discuss that, do it in the gaited forum. I won't care much what you say either way since what I see in the show ring is enough, and yes, I know not all TWH are trained that way and I have nothing against a decent, gaiting horse, no matter the gait 
My comment and description is only a little background for the image, a peek into my mind as I made it, nothing more, nothing less.


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

I think you are a fantastically talented artist.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Thank you 
I made it while I was watching Stargate SG1..I love that show..xD


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's amazing! And in pen?!

Stargate is still on? I thought they quit playing them.. Gosh I miss that show..


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Yeah, in pen  It's just a doodke so no guidelines or referenses 

*cough*downloaded ten seasons*cough* Plus, we're late in sweden  They're showing it here..season 5 I think.. they keep starting over in diferent channels and all..xD


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Hmms.. I'm gonna have to go track it down >.<


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I've colored it in Photoshop now, and fixed the hindleg a bit.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Stellar.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Stellar?  huh?

________

Ok, last version.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

I spelled it wrong sorry. Stellar as in stellar performance. Still spelled it wrong


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

uhm..ok..


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

Sorry. May not be a Swedish thing! ^__^


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Zab said:


> Ok, it'd not really a ''big lick'' horse.. no pads etc and definetly not a TWH
> 
> I don't know why I made it, really. I find that ''sport'' abusive and cruel, even without soring I can't see how anyone would do that to their horse, the bits, the tensions and the extreme and unatural movements, the pads and the way the horses have to live to be able to perform alone tells me that it cannot be sound or anything but cruel. The conformation makes me think of german shepherds and all of their hip problems etc,..
> 
> ...


I'd like to say this, as a saddleseat rider, that none of that causes a horse pain. Saddlebreds and Tennessee Walkers are meant to hold their heads up, AND tennessee walkers are NATURALLY gaited! there's NOTHING UNNATURAL about the way they move! they rack in the fields willingly! AND when saddlebreds are taught to gait, since that is in fact not natural for them (they arent gaited horses) they are taught to gait like any other gait they do. Theirs no pain involved. AND if you ride a saddlebred in loose reins, more than likely they'll hold their head up high, thats their normal head carriage. Also the 'pain' in their eyes is probly fear or excitement. Saddlebreds especially are very excitable creatures, wich is good because when they are excited they NATURALLY bring their head up and trot or gait nicer. 
And 'the way they live'? our horses live a very pampered life, but, like ANY show horse, before big shows they stay inside so they dont get sunburned, but they come out at night. they are also the funniest horses I've ever worked with. They LIVE for work, they get very excited when they see you're going to work them. 

Before trashing the way people ride and their horses, make sure you know what you're talking about, thank you.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

I ride a gaited horse myself and own two. I love gaited horses and gaiting.
The image is based on the extreme, big lick movement, the extreme shows, not the gait. A natural gait doesn't look like that, and doesn't need that contact on the bit. The stress on the joints back and muscle is based on the forced ''up-hill'' frame, full of tensions and not caused by proper collection and a relaxed, stretched topline but a shortened body in all, and made by mechanical means.
I didn't draw the pads as it was the frame itself, not the pads, I was fokusing on.
The way they live refers to the pads, as those doesn't come off after the shows but are forced to stay on all the season. I don't think many horses are allowed out with those on, and I don't think their bodies are very good condition, being forced into any such extreme (yes it is) situation.
As a sidenote, I'm not very positive to any shows, especially on high level, since they usually brings out the worst in mankind of greed for prizes, money any recognition. Especially shows based on the look of the performance, than the ability to do something that doesn't involve looks (as the ability to run fast on time vs the ability to run and look pretty) since the standards for what is the ''best'' look tends to be more and more extreme and often change from the original purpose. But I really don't like any shows or competitions much.

But as I said, the description wasn't a note for discussion wether I'm right or wrong, but a peak into my mind and feeling about this drawing.


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

LoveTheSaddlebreds, give it a rest.

I don't necessarily agree with everything I read in the media about Walkers myself. But what do I do? Ignore it. There's nothing we can do.

You can't change a biased person's mind (I'm not talking about you Zab, just 'people' in general).

This isn't a 'discuss big-lick thread'. It's a _drawing_.

My oh my.


----------



## LoveTheSaddlebreds (Jul 9, 2009)

Yeah, yeah I know. It just irks me sometimes...

Anyway, I like the drawing! Nice work!


----------



## Sunny06 (Jun 22, 2009)

^ I know. It's hard sometimes


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

LoveTheSaddlebreds said:


> Yeah, yeah I know. It just irks me sometimes...
> 
> Anyway, I like the drawing! Nice work!


Perhaps you should read more carefully and get irked when you actually have a reason to?

Thanks.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

Sorry if I seem harsh, but it kinda annoys me when people jump to conclusions and on top of that won't even respect a simple wish spelled out in the first post.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

Zab said:


> Perhaps you should read more carefully and get irked when you actually have a reason to?
> 
> Thanks.


 Sorry to butt in here but I think you were asking for a discussion about gaited horses when you started writing a novel about why you hated the sport. Perhaps if you had simply shown your drawing with a small explanation about it, that would have been appropriate for the topic? You are more than welcome to put YOUR opinion in the gaited forum, but don't expect to be able to write a thread trashing a discipline/horse and have everyone sit quietly about it.


----------



## Zab (Oct 4, 2008)

As I said, it was a peek into my mind and my feelings about it. As an artist and person, I do have the right to show my feelings without having them questioned. I wrote ''I feel this'' and I have the right to feel what I want. It's not like there isn't enough discussion on the topic.

Besides, the comment I got wasn't even about what I wrote. It was a comment about bashing me for hating gaited horses, not even a comment about the big lick sports.


----------

